# Singlespeed and knee problems



## myorangefriend (Dec 18, 2007)

I have been reading up on cycling and knee problems. I was excited to be strengthening my knees while cycling, but iv'e been reading you can hurt them as well. One of the ways to hurt your knees was trying to put to much pressure on your pedals while going up hills or what not. Riding a singlespeed, i find myself in this situation many times. Because you cant change gears, you must fight that hill out by pedaling hard. I really don't want to due damage to my knees, does anyone have any advice?


----------



## Alx (Mar 22, 2007)

Simple; don't ride hills on a singlespeed if your knees hurt. Or change your setup to a more climb friendly gear so you don't have to go back to your geared bike.


----------



## myorangefriend (Dec 18, 2007)

Alx said:


> Simple; don't ride hills on a singlespeed if your knees hurt. Or change your setup to a more climb friendly gear so you don't have to go back to your geared bike.


Well my knees feel fine, they don't hurt at all. I don't even ride that many hills, im just worried about long term damage.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

put on a lower gear then


----------



## mdplayer (Oct 13, 2007)

FatTireFred said:


> put on a lower gear then



I have to agree. I always found that in the early seasons when I wasn't in mid season form, my knees would be a little sore from the larger gear I was pushing. I always swapped over to a smaller gear and pain went away. As the season went along, I always put back on the bigger gear.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

myorangefriend said:


> Well my knees feel fine, they don't hurt at all. I don't even ride that many hills, im just worried about long term damage.


Then stop drinking Diet Coke every day!


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

What was said, change to an easier gear and stand up when doing hills. I messed up my right knee years ago as I climb sitting down all the time. Standing up helps the knee not to take the whole load.


----------



## myorangefriend (Dec 18, 2007)

I really enjoy the gear i have now. On straight runs its perfect for me. going up some steep hills gets tough, but like you said i just stand up and it takes the strain off my knees. I'll keep this gear for awhile, if my knees start to bother me then i suppose il switch to a lower one.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

myorangefriend said:


> Well my knees feel fine, they don't hurt at all. I don't even ride that many hills, im just worried about long term damage.


I’m confused. You don’t have knee problems and you’re this concerned? 

From the little I know, cycling is way easier on you knees than most other sports. Unless you’re coming in with problems or bad genetics/family history, I don’t think you have much to worry about. As you rides more, it would seem to make sense that your legs, muscles and connecting tissue would become stronger—assuming that you’re getting proper nutrition. 

Nonetheless, why not get a pro bike fit? That will let you dial in your position and avoid any potential repetitive stress injuries.


----------



## myorangefriend (Dec 18, 2007)

Pablo said:


> I’m confused. You don’t have knee problems and you’re this concerned?
> 
> From the little I know, cycling is way easier on you knees than most other sports. Unless you’re coming in with problems or bad genetics/family history, I don’t think you have much to worry about. As you rides more, it would seem to make sense that your legs, muscles and connecting tissue would become stronger—assuming that you’re getting proper nutrition.
> 
> Nonetheless, why not get a pro bike fit? That will let you dial in your position and avoid any potential repetitive stress injuries.


I don't have knee problems YET. I'm worried about getting them hehe. Anyway maybe i will go and get a pro bike fit because my bike shop hasn't done it yet. They said i can come in and get it done for free anytime. I biked 20 miles today and my knees feel fine so i'm not extremely concerned about it, just want to make sure i'm doing everything correctly because i'm pretty new to the road biking scene.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I dont think you have anything to be concerned about. it's not like you're running.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

well, here's a way to prevent SS/FG-induced knee problems, guaranteed to work 100%... quit riding


----------



## myorangefriend (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks alot for everyone's advice (except for fattirefreds advice to quit biking  )


----------



## RandB (Mar 12, 2007)

I've found that braking using my legs while seated is hard on the knees. When I consistently remember to get off the seat and pull up on the front pedal while braking my knees do not bother me afterwards, but if I get lazy and forget a few too many times they get tender.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 26, 2005)

I bought my first singlespeed in 1999. As of 2003 my mountain biking has been all Singlespeed. I've been running a Fixed Singlespeed Road Bike as a comuter since 
2003. I'm 51.6 years of age. 

The last three years I've averaged 5000 miles a year on a singlespeed
My total milage for the last three years was 18,300... 
I have never had any knee problem

Just Ride
Norm


----------



## myorangefriend (Dec 18, 2007)

Normbilt said:


> I bought my first singlespeed in 1999. As of 2003 my mountain biking has been all Singlespeed. I've been running a Fixed Singlespeed Road Bike as a comuter since
> 2003. I'm 51.6 years of age.
> 
> The last three years I've averaged 5000 miles a year on a singlespeed
> ...


Yea I'm just gonna ride, great advice


----------

